# Tracing IP Addresses.....



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

Can anyone tell me how to trace where something is coming from? For example, if I had the following: xxx.xx.xx.xx How can I tell where it is coming from? 
That address is mine, as it follows items I post on the internet, but I would really like to know how to do this.

Thanks,

Slider_01


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I would recommend not posting your own, you are just asking for trouble. Not positive, but I believe if you sign off and restart your pc and log back in, you will sign on to a different IP address and that one you posted will no longer be valid.

And to answer your question, I have no idea?


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

You can do an IP look up here:
http://psacake.com/web/eg.asp

Take it with a grain of salt though. It will simply display who owns the rights to that IP, not necessarily exactly who is using it. This can vary due to dynamic IP addressing.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Or you can go right to the source at

http://arin.net/

American Registry for Internet Numbers

They will tell you who owns the range of IP addresses. Depending on if they do dynamic or static IP addressing will determine if the same computer has the same IP address.

People can do alot with your IP address too so I would refrain from posting it in an online forum as well. (You should probably go back and edit your previous post and remove it)

Why did you want to know how to lookup an IP address anyway?


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

As I understand it the ip address is an address directly to your computer.

In the Army we could go to that address, Ping it, and see it or hack into that computer to change programs, whatever.

Please be very careful with that IP address.

8)


----------

